

Ask HN: Where can I find awesome web designers? - paraschopra

Hey guys, where does one find people who can make beautiful landing pages/home pages? Examples of such sites I am referring to include Wufoo and Basecamp. I love their design which is simple yet aesthetically pleasing.<p>Most of the times I am able to make usable interfaces/web design that work sort of ok. But I know that users view good design as directly propotional to the value they attach to the product they use.<p>So my question is: how do I go about finding great web designers? I have tried googling for agencies/freelancers, but didn't find one which had simple, usable Basecampish sites on their portfolios. Most of them had sites for hotels, charities, small time businesses, etc.
======
pierattt
It's a good question. In my experience as a designer, I can't say I've seen a
ton of quality shops that specialize in the web-entrepreneur market. I'm sure
this is due to my own ignorance, but I'd say that the general lack of
responses in this thread is telling. That said, as for comprehensive
resources, I don't have much for you. I can think of a few specific vendors,
though:

\- Jesse Bennett-Chamberlain of 31Three is damn good: <http://31three.com>

\- Newism does excellent work: <http://newism.com.au/>

\- You could do worse than my own shop, General Projects:
<http://generalprojects.com>

\- Weight Shift is hiring, so you know they're doing pretty well:
<http://weightshift.com>

\- Airbag Industries did the Postbox site, which is excellent:
<http://airbagindustries.com>

If you've got a monster budget, The Barbarian Group and Huge Inc are some of
the best in the web design business. Very savvy, very effective.

<http://www.barbariangroup.com> <http://hugeinc.com/>

37signals uses an in-house designers. Fairly certain Wufoo does too.

------
tirrellp
You may want to reach out to Allan and Steve at less everything.
<http://www.lesseverything.com>

------
dpnewman
i don't know if you're just thinking of the landing page, or the cohesive,
clean, overall UI that makes these services feel accessible.

consider looking at people who have user experience expertise as well as
design - some of what is making these sites so appealing is how the
functionality is organized in simple ways through some very clever UX.

------
alanthonyc
Have you tried <http://www.99designs.com> ?

I used the site to have a logo created, and am very happy with the results.
You can have websites designed there as well.

------
pierattt
TRNSFR did a nice job with Bandize. <http://trnsfr.com/> <http://bandize.com/>

